# Thanksgiving recipe



## tian314 (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm am supposed to cook one thing for thanksgiving but I'm supposed to find out what to cook my parents won't tell me so I was wondering if you could give me a good recipe for something thats thanksgivingsish type of food


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I think it's more important you bring something you like and think most everyone else will like to the festivities. For a number of years my friend brought tom ka gai thai soup to his family thanksgiving party. Nothing traditional about that and it was welcomed. 

Do a fun bread or roll with a seasonal ingredient. A few years ago, i made sweet potato rolls for the first time and they've become a staple. KYHeirloomer was talking about a pumpkin bread in another thread.

A side dish casserole has it's place. Various potato, pasta (macaroni and cheese) and so on. But use real ingredients, not mixes.

Green bean casserole is a classic. Don't use the canned soup versions, but make a rich bechamel with some half and half and saute the mushrooms yourself with some garlic and thyme. The real fresh ingredients will shine through the standard canned versions everyone is used to.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I would agree... what makes YOU think Turkey day? Or what is one of your favorite foods? Tell us that & we will help you find the right recipe.


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

I agree with phatch except on one thing...homemade greenbean casserole should be made with homemade mushroom soup, not a bechamel. 

(How's that for Holiday controversy?  )


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

That sounds good too. 

Phil


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Oh man, phatch! You're doin' this all wrong, I tell ya!  (One of the biggest memories of holidays when our dad was alive was the very terse arguments/power battles between "iron fisted hard headed chefs" that their memory of the recipe was the right one. Most especially as it involved my Wawa's turkey dressing.  Each person, specially Mom and Dad had their own memories of how it was sposed to be made and it made very interesting atmospheres in the kitchen...read fighting/shouting/pouting/etc.  Now that Dad's gone and Mom is in "the home" there are rarely any arguments in the kitchen between us girls. My brother doesn't come round too often and the other brother who used to argue too is now dead as well. So our old kitchen battles in the hacienda stadium are long gone. )

I figured my comment was at least good to get our online family going for some fun debate! Now you ruined my fun! Hahahaha!


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

OK Blue! I was being polite. I meant it when I said ti think of what yor memories are... makes for exactly what you reminisced about... But I purposely didn't answer the mac & cheese, green bean casserole, etc... Can I just say I am a snob whe it comes to that stuff? Just don't eat that way. My t day would be home made cran sauce, great stuffing, sweet potatoes -- probably with some gooey something, green beans without the mushroom soup, and tons of MY pies... usually make 8 for the 20 people we have! Oh & brownies cause my family doesn't let me in without them
Now we can argue!!!
ready set yell!!!


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Dam, still no argument here!  *pout*. I agree. Again, going back to the traditional Southern thang...we eat the same dishes year in and year out. The only adventurous things we do would be to change up the salad and the veggies lol. Even then, it's usually the old family standbys that we know everyone likes and gets along with...haha!

So no, I don't think of mac n cheese as a tday dish but it shore is comfort food.  Homemade only of course or...dare I say it...Stouffer's is my secret guilty pleasure when sick and nothin else sounds good.

Green bean casserole and also the old broccoli/rice/curry (gag) casserole or "broccoli souffle" or corn puddin' were our old dishes. Oh and again our grandmother's Vegetable Spaghetti was also a side dish at Thanksgiving for some odd reason. 

So I too would tend to advise the op to bring a traditional dish. Maybe even get the recipe for x-dish from his mom and dad if they have any traditions; telling them what he wants to make and then asking for the recipe and bringing it. It would prolly make Mommy feel wonderful that he wants to bring it and it will help him out by getting the recipe straight from the horse's mouth...cuts WAY down on the he said/she said arguments of how granny used to make her dressin' ! 

And by the way, it sounds MUCH easier to fuhgettaboud cooking at our house and just show up at your house of pies this tday! Great sounding menu!


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

what would start an argument?
And c'mon up... what woould 1 more pie be?


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Gosh pgr I don't know what would start an argument...maybe if someone argued with the "fact" (haha  ) that homemade greenbean casserole is made using a bechamel. When in "fact" we all know it's made with homemade mushroom soup. bwahahahahahaha!

Now THAT's what I'm talkin' bout!

(So, ok, what time do you want us there?! hahaha)


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Actually Blue... it is only AUTHENTIC when made with canned campbell's cream of shroom!!!
3 pm


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

bwahahahahahaha! Touche'!!


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

blue... that wasn't an argument! You must be the youngest!


----------



## tian314 (Nov 10, 2007)

Well my favorite food is mac & cheese, pizza, lasagna, and good ole cereal. I'm still enjoy my favorites when I was kid. But I guess I'm looking for an appetizer of some sort even though Thanksgiving doesn't really have appetizers, just wondering if anyone can think something up because I can't


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Shrimp and cocktail sauce

Fruit and vegie tray

olives, marinated artichokes, mushroom, roasted peppers etc

Some nice cheese and crackers

I usually have some home made clam dip an onion dip and chips, salsa and chips and so on that I put out mid morning for some grazing and snacking along with what I've listed above. 

Nothing wrong with hot wings though that might be a bit heavy. But maybe look at the hot wings thread as I mentioned some buffalo style chicken meatballs. Those would be good.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

We always have apps, or grazing food, out. Usually chopped liver & crackers or chopped herring and crackers or knishes... in other words, traditional foods for our family. My Italian friend always has tomato with basil, olive oil, garlic and crustini... again trad for her family. Is there a food your family has at any events that you could ask your mother/grandmother/aunt for the recipe for? What about simple chips and dip or salsa? Cheese & crackers or veggies and dip always work as suggested earlier.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Crudites with dip

This can be made really special with other-than usual veges and a variety of dips. Maybe some roasted veges (cold) even though that goes against the definition . . . yams, fennel, asparagus for example . . .

For dips, besides the usual maybe gado-gado and a light hummus, a sharp cheese dip, Just a few suggestions that I like.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Yep, the clam dip is my mom's recipe and it makes an appearance at most family gatherings.

Phil


----------



## nasika (Nov 9, 2007)

Can you advice any veg thanksgiving recipes?


----------

